# What color Flux bindings?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I just picked up the newly redesigned 2011 Bataleon Evil Twin for a park and mess around board. I'm gonna get the 2011 Flux TT30 to go on it. I also considered the RK30 and DS45 which have urethane backs, but in the end I think this one will be more versatile for all-mountain use for my size and riding style.

Anyways, it comes in 3 colorways, and I like each in their own way. Not asking you to choose for me, but just curious which one you'd choose?































Here's the board for reference:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love those flat black ones! I wish they'd offered that last year instead of the glossy black. I'll always take matte > glossy.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I too like the flat black. I fondled a pair last week, and they're one of the best looking bindings I've seen.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

purple for sure...green will look goofy and black will be unnoticeable. although the ds45's are sick.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Get these and just switch out your highbacks from your Feedbacks just make sure you have them set up to be a bit softer.









Or to confuse you a bit on choices try








The SE30 will have a little softer Highback then the TT30 but stiffer then the RK30 But still have the same base plate as the TT30 and RK. They do lack the tool less though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not really digging the white/purple one as much. The green really pops, and although I feel too old to rock it, I think that's what I'm gonna go with. I do love matte black, but I already have a set of all black (albeit gloss) Flux Feedbacks, so I decided to go with something different. Hope I don't regret it haha.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

My vote would be for green. I think it will look good on a white topsheet with a small amount of blue tied in there


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too. Since the board is almost all white on top, they'll really stand out. Probably better that the green won't match the teal accents too. I'll post pics when I get them in.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Got them in yesterday along with my new Flux DMCC also. I'll be taking better pics when I write up some reviews later on.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a fucking high roller right there!! I want to know if there is a noticable difference between the stiffness of the DMCC's and the Feedbacks. I'm talking myself out of buying a pair of TT's to replace my Force. My gf would kill me.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

The white and purple would look SEXY on that board.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i think the purple would match up with the board the best


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I mounted them up and the combo I picked actually looks pretty dope. The green is a bit deeper and not as lime as the pic above, and the teal on the board is a little more green in real life, not quite as blue as in the stock photos.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

so jealous of your gear man haha, sick gear, let us know hiow they ride im thinking bet some 390s and the rk30, for park so your reviews would help tons =)

post pics of the complete setup!!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The TT30 is gonna be a better comparison to the 390. RK30 is dope too, but a bit diff.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Finally got a chance to take a pic of the setup. It's brighter than what I prefer usually, but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

that looks awesome. i really like the new evil twin, too. congrats!


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

I am going for the green ones myself as well , likely to be going to get them tomorrow. It was between those and some Union forces but those Flux bindings look dope !!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

DaBonner said:


> It was between those and some Union forces but those Flux bindings look dope !!


You made the right choice.


----------

